# Fannie Mae SAM Approved Vendors



## Guest

Hello,

Is anyone a SAM approved vendor for Fannie?Does anyone know the process of becoming a SAM approved vendor for Fannie? They have an application on their website, but does anyone know their selection process as well as their typical time frames for getting approved?

thanks


----------



## Guest

CPFSI Welcome to the forum. Sorry your first post has caused me to go into to a rant session. This is what I can tell you. 

First: filling out the application on their website and having all the requirements will get you approved to be in the system and you will get a Fannie Mae Vendor Number this means you are approved to do work for Fannie Mae but only if they contact you. It does not mean you are approved to be used by an FSM or realtor to do Fannie work as a SAMS Vendor. I know because this is the stage we are in, so it really doesn't mean ****

Second: the reason you probably will not get a SAMS vendor to comment here (and I will tell you there are several who are on the forum, one even sells a property preservation book) is because they don't want the competition. *They have a nitch*; as FSM's and realtors do not have to get bids for much of the work, if they use an approved SAMS vendor. 

Third: In our case there are five approved SAMS Vendors for our state (Yep just five and one is not even located in our state). We are working with a REO Asset Manger for Fannie, he has provided us with the list of approved SAMS vendor for our state. He continues to tell us he has steady work in three of our counties we service and that he is simply waiting for us to get our SAMS number. At a recent meeting (last week) he has been told that he must use an approved SAMS vendor for the Fannie work. Here is what really make me angry he has told us that the approved SAMS vendors do not want to travel to our area as the distance is to far for the work that needs done. Yet here we set. 

Fourth: as you investigate you will find that this is one of the best kept secrets. We have made call after call to Fannie Mae, just when it sounds like we open a door another one shuts, it's frustrating. We have even contacted our state representatives, both have jumped in and are trying to help but even they have not had any luck as of yet. 

So in a nut shell Good Luck. I hope you will get lucky once you submit your application in that Fannie will contact you. If you find the secret entrance door please let me know.

I am sure this will get some response. How about one of you SAMS vendors proving me wrong


----------



## Guest

Rich is right on target. 

1 thing I will say is the Sams vendors program is being phased out (told last week) so the "niche" is going to be over. 

Sams vendors are what they use for:
Rebuilding
Remodeling 
Electrical
Mechanical
Environmental

The first 4 is going to be completed by a big "box store" that is national.

The 5th is being completed and managed by the environmental branch of Fannie and will require some additional certifications but otherwise remains the same.

At least that is how it has been explained to me.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Couldn't help myself in answering this question. There is a way around the SAM Vendors. I'm not sure where you all service but we do work on Fannie Houses all the time. Its always random but it's based on the relationship you have with the Fannie Mae Brokers. There's a thing called the 571 form. That allows the Broker to choose their own companies to complete certain tasks. Now chances are you will never be a 1093 SAM Vendor. Most of those vendors have a decade long relationship steaming back before the REO boom. What you can do is research 571 and angle yourself that way. 

It all of course based on the Fannie Mae Asset Manager you get, typically if it's an outsourcing company.. ehh your screwed all you do is rekeys. But I'll tell you the agents we work for.. we make a killing of rekeys. You need to know your market, your Brokers, the 571 caps and then you might have a chance on doing some work on these homes. Once you've done a about 10-15 571 repairs then other brokers jump in. Not everyone likes the SAM vendors. They aren't the nicest and they certainly aren't the fastest. 


Good Luck all!


----------



## Guest

Hi! 
I'm a little bit confused here about the Fannie Mae assignment process- if the big preservation Co's have contracts with FM, then how can the Broker send out his own preservation contractor to do the work?
What am I missing here?


----------



## Guest

NJPropPress said:


> Hi!
> I'm a little bit confused here about the Fannie Mae assignment process- if the big preservation Co's have contracts with FM, then how can the Broker send out his own preservation contractor to do the work?
> What am I missing here?


 
Broker can be signed up for Fannie Direct. 

We do a lot of Fannie homes but not with any national service companies who rip the contractors off.


----------



## Guest

*SAM Vendors*

We are SAM vendors in a couple States, and yes it is a close community. But to the defense of other SAM vendors, its just as possible for you that want to be vendors as it was for us that became vendors. Advise, think outside the box.


----------



## Guest

skyboy, is the other correct that a "big box" vendor will be taking over the work?


----------



## Guest

I have not heard that from any of my sources, I for one hope not


----------



## thanohano44

Just signed on with a broker to do all of their Fannie mae rekeys. She has also given us 20 properties that se has to manage all of the maintenance on. She was referred to me by another broker who I meet on a lot of BAC properties. 

I asked her what made you decide to use us? She said, well Robbie says you're professional, well groomed and he never has an issue with your work. He also said your company works fast, doesn't complain and took them around Hawaii to see how the natives live. Lol. 

Take care of these agents. They will take care of you. Have a great day gang!!


----------



## Guest

speaking with the powers that be at Fannie, the use of the box stores is for areas where the SAMS cannot keep up, it is a trial in a few areas and not expected to work. Ill let you all know if I hear anymore.

Joe


----------



## Guest

LOL we all know it won't "work" but in the meanwhile they will continue to screw with the "way things are" till the Sams vendors are broke and out of business THEN they will figure out the Box Store Contractors can't get it done since they don't have enough P&O built into the jobs since THEY don't do the bids...The BoxStore Estimators bid it so cheap nobody makes money but the Box Store Sales Dept.


----------



## Guest

Freemont, 

No Joke, with the tight repair guideline they give us, there is no room a middleman. We literally break even on some of these jobs, and carry the liability of the work for the next 12 months. I know I would not sign on if I had another person between me and Fannie, already dropped all our work with the preservation companies for the same reason. No dough.


----------



## Guest

*We need contractors*

Hi Everyone,
I am Co founder of Nationwide Field Inspections. We are looking for good quick contractors to fill gaps in our coverage and replace poor contractors. We have coverage in 32 states but none are fully covered. I am getting very frustrated with ones we have that say I cover all these counties but then when work is sent to them they complain and don't do a good job or the job at all. 

I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work. 

We are strugling in MS right now and could really use the help! I have initial secure and lawn in Ocean Springs, MS that is now 4 days late. Is there anyone out there that has insurance and can help us? I have had it with the 4 people we have covering those counties down there and need some new blood. 

We don't typically look for people this way but we really need quality people. NFI runs 10% discount on preservation work up to $250. You must be willing to do driveby inspections to get preservation work as the preservation work will come from those drivebys. Please visit www.nationwidefi.com to become a vendor for us. We will send you all the info and you can decide if you want to join our team. We are not only looking in MS. We need help in the Raliegh NC area as well. It is always good to have extra people so no matter where you are you are welcome to sign up.
Thanks !


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Co founder of Nationwide Field Inspections. We are looking for good quick contractors to fill gaps in our coverage and replace poor contractors. We have coverage in 32 states but none are fully covered. I am getting very frustrated with ones we have that say I cover all these counties but then when work is sent to them they complain and don't do a good job or the job at all.
> 
> I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work.
> 
> We are strugling in MS right now and could really use the help! I have initial secure and lawn in Ocean Springs, MS that is now 4 days late. Is there anyone out there that has insurance and can help us? I have had it with the 4 people we have covering those counties down there and need some new blood.
> 
> We don't typically look for people this way but we really need quality people. NFI runs 10% discount on preservation work up to $250. You must be willing to do driveby inspections to get preservation work as the preservation work will come from those drivebys. Please visit www.nationwidefi.com to become a vendor for us. We will send you all the info and you can decide if you want to join our team. We are not only looking in MS. We need help in the Raliegh NC area as well. It is always good to have extra people so no matter where you are you are welcome to sign up.
> Thanks !


Need any help in Mi? Wayne county, no Detroit though.


----------



## Guest

LOL no one wants Detroit. 
We have some covering Wayne County but it never hurts to have more. We are based in Michigan.


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> LOL no one wants Detroit.
> We have some covering Wayne County but it never hurts to have more. We are based in Michigan.


I value my equipment and myself . Too many things end up missing in the D. Remodeling a bath right now, I'll get on later and check out your site. [email protected] bobbishenterprises.com


----------



## Guest

I thought you were supposed to chain everything to your beltloop. 
I love going down for Tiger's games but really have no desire to be there other than that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Tempie ~

I am headquartered in Arizona but I have a satellite office in Kiln, Mississippi. We are always looking for work there so I'm sending your link to our field supervisor.

I feel your pain. We service 48 states. Some of them we service the entire state and some are only parts of it. We add new vendors every day of the week and our coverage areas grow quickly. We also cut vendors who do a poor job and don't stick to schedules.

The office in Arizona sends work to the subs and takes a discount so we probably wouldn't be able to help. But the Mississippi location would be a direct vendor for you, with no middleman discount. You can go direct.

If you want the field supervisor's name and contact info, let me know. Send a private message and I'll write you back.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much! Have them go to the website and fill out a vendor app. They can put you down in there as how they heard of us. I tell ya I have been on a rampage the last few months. January we had the whole state of MS covered. I start doing the QC on the orders and sending them out and needless to say I have cut down to 1 contractor covering 1 county. Bananas! These people think I'm kiding when I say you won't get anymore orders. I will cut the coverage from the clients before I send in late and poor work. You tell me you cover 5 counties... you better cover all 5 counties even if only 1 order comes in or reduce your coverage. I'm so sick of hearing about gas prices. We are all in the same boat on that and there is nothing we can do. I had people down there that did the order the day it was sent to them but didn't return it for 6 days. the whole time not replying to my calls or emails. I reassigned it someone else who didn't get it in. Vicious cycle! I put an incentive on driveby inspections. If it's back in 24hrs you earn and extra $1. Late I take $1. Seems to be helping. I wish they were all like my guy in Spokane WA or Atlanta GA or even Chicago where they get hundreds at a time and are good. LOL I guess if they would just read the instructions it would save us all time and frustration. Don't get me wrong I have some great people out there but MS has really pushed me to the edge. We try to make sure the money goes to the contractors. Preservation... only 10% but not more than $250. Driveby inspections we keep $1 of each order. Clients pay more, contractor makes more. I got a fellow Realtor to cover the Ocean Springs order for me but could really use some good people in that state. Thanks again!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Whose name should he mention or will you be on the lookout for the vendor app? It might take him a day but he'll get it done. 

He splits his time between the office and the field so he's very familiar with uploads as well as field work and photos.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Have him put you and your company name. I will keep an eye out for it.
Thanks! Gotta get back to work.


----------



## Guest

Tempie,

"I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work."

Wait till the banks who spy on this forum notice that you are a realtor and doing P&P work and watch your contracts DISAPPEAR! They are very serious about the conflict of interest especially in the appearance of any conflicts. Good luck.:whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Tempie,
> 
> "I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work."
> 
> Wait till the banks who spy on this forum notice that you are a realtor and doing P&P work and watch your contracts DISAPPEAR! They are very serious about the conflict of interest especially in the appearance of any conflicts. Good luck.:whistling


A realtor can do work on their own listings, as long as there is an agreement in place with the bank or mortgage company for that property.

A realtor can do work on properties where the listing belongs to another realtor.

Those are the only 2 instances I know where there is no conflict of interest.

A realtor can sub the work on his/her listings but I'm not sure they can collect a fee to sub the work out. I've received clarification on the first 2 instances but not on this one.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> A realtor can do work on their own listings, as long as there is an agreement in place with the bank or mortgage company for that property.
> 
> A realtor can do work on properties where the listing belongs to another realtor.
> 
> Those are the only 2 instances I know where there is no conflict of interest.
> 
> A realtor can sub the work on his/her listings but I'm not sure they can collect a fee to sub the work out. I've received clarification on the first 2 instances but not on this one.
> 
> Linda


I guess I would agree and disagree...

With an agreement in place and in writing I suppose the banks may "look the other way" but in my experience working with realtors on a daily basis I've seen to many being dropped like hot potatoes for any real or imagined improprieties when a possible conflict of interest arises with P&P work co-mingling with doing Realty work.

I, unfortunately, had this happen to us....but on the insurance side of the business. We started in the business 15 years ago by writing the force placed insurance on the foreclosed homes and well one thing led to another and we started doing small P&P work (better pay) and after a year our large client said they did not want any possible conflict of interest and we had to make a choice. At the time it was not a hard decision....stop writing force placed insurance....TODAY? HMMMM I would have stopped the P&P:sad:

Story is: it doesn't matter if its right or wrong but only the "perception":whistling


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> I guess I would agree and disagree...
> 
> With an agreement in place and in writing I suppose the banks may "look the other way" but in my experience working with realtors on a daily basis I've seen to many being dropped like hot potatoes for any real or imagined improprieties when a possible conflict of interest arises with P&P work co-mingling with doing Realty work.
> 
> I, unfortunately, had this happen to us....but on the insurance side of the business. We started in the business 15 years ago by writing the force placed insurance on the foreclosed homes and well one thing led to another and we started doing small P&P work (better pay) and after a year our large client said they did not want any possible conflict of interest and we had to make a choice. At the time it was not a hard decision....stop writing force placed insurance....TODAY? HMMMM I would have stopped the P&P:sad:
> 
> Story is: it doesn't matter if its right or wrong but only the "perception":whistling


When I worked for CitiMortgage in Loss Mitt, this was a huge problem for us. Perception was everything. We had to let go of reps who were taking online classes to become a realtor. We had to drop realtors who were also GC's that did HUD work. Citi was turning their head for awhile but that all stopped in 2006. Wells Fargo is another bank that will never look the other way.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Personally, I think realtors should only sell properties and only preservation vendors should clean them up. That way there's never any doubt as to the legitimacy or conflict of interest.

If everyone would just stick to what they do best, it would be better all the way around.

Too many gray areas, otherwise.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the input all. I think I'm ok here. I don't do preservation where I do real estate. I used to but then the banks and assest management companys moved everything to SAM and safeguard so us Realtors were taken out of the loop. NFI is a seperate company from my real estate so it hasn't been a problem yet. Hope it doesn't become a problem. If so I might just drop the real estate side of it. Fannie is trying to screw us every chance they get as agents. I'm tired of bank rolling these banks and waiting months, if at all, to get paid. The compaies I have for preservation know I do real estate and don't care. Listings that come up get referred to other agents as I am only licensed in Michigan.
Thanks for all great input!


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> Thanks for all the input all. I think I'm ok here. I don't do preservation where I do real estate. I used to but then the banks and assest management companys moved everything to SAM and safeguard so us Realtors were taken out of the loop. NFI is a seperate company from my real estate so it hasn't been a problem yet. Hope it doesn't become a problem. If so I might just drop the real estate side of it. Fannie is trying to screw us every chance they get as agents. I'm tired of bank rolling these banks and waiting months, if at all, to get paid. The compaies I have for preservation know I do real estate and don't care. Listings that come up get referred to other agents as I am only licensed in Michigan.
> Thanks for all great input!


Tempie, So you're tired of bank rolling banks and waiting to get paid, if you get paid at all..... Don't take this as being mean spirited because it is most certainly not, but you are jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire...... JMO.... Good luck!


----------



## Guest

We are a termite company in Los Angels, Ca.. We service the surrounding counties. If anyone needs or knows of companies that might need our service, please contact at 1-818-897-2650. Thank you!


----------



## mtmtnman

Tempie, Everyone has been inundated with requests for "CHEAP" inspections in this area. Companies are practically BEGGING for inspectors but want to pay $5 per inspection like yourself. I quit 600 inspections a month with First Am 2 years ago due to this. They where paying $12 and someone offered to undercut us at $8. As soon as we quit, the occupancy rate on initial secures tripled. You get what you pay for. Funny thing is i get calls on a weekly basis for $25- $30 inspections that nationals cannot get done. This race to the bottom (for price) in this industry is disgusting! Yeah some of your clients pay a bit more but what's the average? $6 or $7?? My zip code is 400 Sq Miles and the county is OVER 4,000 sq miles. Even at $7 you will put MOST of the payment in the gas tank. There is to much "generalization" in this business. Nationals and regionals think that pricing should be the same nationwide when in fact it should be based on regions of the country. I guy in Chicago can probably make a living in 10 sq miles with one company where i have to cover 3-4 counties and 15,000 sq miles with multiple companies to do the same. Good luck..........................


----------



## thanohano44

Ouch.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Tempie, Everyone has been inundated with requests for "CHEAP" inspections in this area. Companies are practically BEGGING for inspectors but want to pay $5 per inspection like yourself. I quit 600 inspections a month with First Am 2 years ago due to this. They where paying $12 and someone offered to undercut us at $8. As soon as we quit, the occupancy rate on initial secures tripled. You get what you pay for. Funny thing is i get calls on a weekly basis for $25- $30 inspections that nationals cannot get done. This race to the bottom (for price) in this industry is disgusting! Yeah some of your clients pay a bit more but what's the average? $6 or $7?? My zip code is 400 Sq Miles and the county is OVER 4,000 sq miles. Even at $7 you will put MOST of the payment in the gas tank. There is to much "generalization" in this business. Nationals and regionals think that pricing should be the same nationwide when in fact it should be based on regions of the country. I guy in Chicago can probably make a living in 10 sq miles with one company where i have to cover 3-4 counties and 15,000 sq miles with multiple companies to do the same. Good luck..........................


The funny thing is that operational cost are going up and for some reason the Nationals think that pricing for services should be going down. I suspect that they feel volume should make up for it, yet in every contract they specifically state that they do not guarantee that you will receive ANY work. I've said it before and I'll say it again, If you don't have a pretty firm grasp on what your Cost to do Business are how can you posibly determine whether a job is paying fairly or not. Many people would look at the numbers you just thru out and say man, 600 inspections at $5 per inspection, He's making bank. When in reality, those that know, know differently..... What the newbies or I'll be so bold as to say those lacking any business acumen don't understand is that it could be $500 per inspection, but if it cost you $501 to do it, it's not a financially viable business opportunity. It's actually a road trip to the poor house and financial destitution. Death by a Thousand cuts:sad:


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> The funny thing is that operational cost are going up and for some reason the Nationals think that pricing for services should be going down. I suspect that they feel volume should make up for it, yet in every contract they specifically state that they do not guarantee that you will receive ANY work. I've said it before and I'll say it again, If you don't have a pretty firm grasp on what your Cost to do Business are how can you posibly determine whether a job is paying fairly or not. Many people would look at the numbers you just thru out and say man, 600 inspections at $5 per inspection, He's making bank. When in reality, those that know, know differently..... What the newbies or I'll be so bold as to say those lacking any business acumen don't understand is that it could be $500 per inspection, but if it cost you $501 to do it, it's not a financially viable business opportunity. It's actually a road trip to the poor house and financial destitution. Death by a Thousand cuts:sad:



On the inspection side many of the properties here require a minimum of a sport utility to get to. I little gas miser won't cut it. Every time i fill up the Explorer or Expedition it runs a Franklin. IMHO, you MIGHT turn a very small profit out here at $15 an inspection but you will wear out a vehicle in no time flat. The crazy thing is HUD allows $25 to $50 an inspection so the National and Regional puts the rest in their pocket and holds you the contractor out for 45-60 days......


----------



## thanohano44

Had a hack of a regional ask me to become and vendor and they would give me all of their inspections. All 1147 of them in the 2 main counties in AZ we cover. $7 an inspection for drive bys. I advised them at $12 an inspection I can break even. How about $15 i countered with. They said they'd keep looking elsewhere. I predict a call back in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> The funny thing is that operational cost are going up and for some reason the Nationals think that pricing for services should be going down. I suspect that they feel volume should make up for it, yet in every contract they specifically state that they do not guarantee that you will receive ANY work. :


Well said. I turned down a National for that very reason. I guess they thought that being a fairly new P&P company meant that we have not been in business that long.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Had a hack of a regional ask me to become and vendor and they would give me all of their inspections. All 1147 of them in the 2 main counties in AZ we cover. $7 an inspection for drive bys. I advised them at $12 an inspection I can break even. How about $15 i countered with. They said they'd keep looking elsewhere. I predict a call back in 2 weeks time.


I just turned down a prospective client willing to give us a $95 grass recut........... ONLY if we do a $15 inspection 13 miles from the recut.

BTW. They take 20% off the top. We would take our discount off the net but still it's not worth it. The grass cut calculated out to $57 after both discounts and I'm not sending a vendor out to do it for that small of an amount because I'm figuring at $95/recut it's probably a large lot. Not to mention, we have no clue what shape it's in since we didn't do the initial cut on it.

There's a limit to what we'll put up with and we turn down prospective clients every week. If our vendors don't make money, we don't want the work.

It's in everyone's best interest to decline the bottom of the barrel kinda stuff.

Regarding $5 inspections, forget it. If I won't accept them for $15, I sure as heck won't even entertain the thought of doing them at $5, even if it's just one photo of the front of the house. Besides, the price has probably not been lowered to the banks, just to the vendors.

Nationals need to get their heads out of their collective fannies.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I just turned down a prospective client willing to give us a $95 grass recut........... ONLY if we do a $15 inspection 13 miles from the recut.
> 
> BTW. They take 20% off the top. We would take our discount off the net but still it's not worth it. The grass cut calculated out to $57 after both discounts and I'm not sending a vendor out to do it for that small of an amount because I'm figuring at $95/recut it's probably a large lot. Not to mention, we have no clue what shape it's in since we didn't do the initial cut on it.
> 
> There's a limit to what we'll put up with and we turn down prospective clients every week. If our vendors don't make money, we don't want the work.
> 
> It's in everyone's best interest to decline the bottom of the barrel kinda stuff.
> 
> Regarding $5 inspections, forget it. If I won't accept them for $15, I sure as heck won't even entertain the thought of doing them at $5, even if it's just one photo of the front of the house. Besides, the price has probably not been lowered to the banks, just to the vendors.
> 
> Nationals need to get their heads out of their collective fannies.
> 
> Linda



This business is really a race to the bottom...............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> This business is really a race to the bottom...............


It really is, Matt. I totally agree that some of the nationals are really trying hard to keep as many greenbacks in their pocket as they possibly can and they don't care who they screw over to get it.

The prospective client was pissed about what I said, regarding rates and told me she'd reassign them to someone else. This was my response:
*
Not a problem, Kristen. It would be better if you didn't send anymore work. My vendors are good, hard working guys and they would see right through the dangling of the carrot anyway.

I told your people when they sent me the very first order [a rush that had a 2-hour time limit on it] that there would be limitations because of the pricing and 2-tiered discount system.

In actuality, I didn't sign up with ***. Your company contacted me and said I did, which I found very odd in the first place. It's probably best to pay the one order we took care of, then de-activate us in your system. This way, neither of us will be disappointed.

I wish you luck as well, Kristen. No hard feelings on this end. As far as I'm concerned, it's all about business and how we can help each other. But, when we can't, we can't.*

I don't sugarcoat anything to the vendors and I sure as heck won't sugarcoat it to the clients. I do my best to be tactful, even when I don't feel the need to be, but it's all about business for most of us. Nothing personal at all. When a client or vendor steps off the professional track, it's over. Plain and simple. And she did.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Personally, I think realtors should only sell properties and only preservation vendors should clean them up. That way there's never any doubt as to the legitimacy or conflict of interest.
> 
> If everyone would just stick to what they do best, it would be better all the way around.
> 
> Too many gray areas, otherwise.
> 
> Linda


Amen, sister! How do you think we appraisers feel now that our $400 fee work has been thrown over for $50 BPOs? We spent years and thousands of $$ on education and apprenticeship to get certified. Back in the boom years, realtors and mortgage brokers pulled down multipe thousands of $$ on every deal to our $350 - $375 fee, and us with the lion's share of liability and educational requirements. 

Now that the fecal matter's hit the occilator, banks cut out the unbiased party in a transaction in favor of the cheap, fast party with a dog in the hunt (potential listing). Oh, and those chickens are coming home to roost, believe me. Banks have the whole thing rigged and government has made no reforms.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> This business is really a race to the bottom...............





a1propertyclean said:


> It really is, Matt. I totally agree that some of the nationals are really trying hard to keep as many greenbacks in their pocket as they possibly can and they don't care who they screw over to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda





I'm running a head of schedule on getting out of the biz by 2012.
I'm down to 3 companies that I do P&P for. All three have limited amounts of work in my area.
Right now I'm so busy with lawn care and more work on the horizon that I'm quite happy to be leaving the bank owned rat race behind.
Been working 14 hr days in the field and then come home to office work too. 

I am worried about winter work without P&P because the off season for lawn care is so long here. I'll manage, even if I have to find a part time truck driving job to pull me thru.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

There's always snow shoveling. I wouldn't rule it out as viable, sustainable income. You have a plow, right?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I have a plow for my JD riding tractor. 54'' wide.

It does a great job at what it does. Kinda hard to compete with bigger lots where so many folks have pickup mounted plows.
As you might imagine the competition is fierce.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> I just turned down a prospective client willing to give us a $95 grass recut........... ONLY if we do a $15 inspection 13 miles from the recut.
> 
> BTW. They take 20% off the top. We would take our discount off the net but still it's not worth it. The grass cut calculated out to $57 after both discounts and I'm not sending a vendor out to do it for that small of an amount because I'm figuring at $95/recut it's probably a large lot. Not to mention, we have no clue what shape it's in since we didn't do the initial cut on it.
> 
> There's a limit to what we'll put up with and we turn down prospective clients every week. If our vendors don't make money, we don't want the work.
> 
> It's in everyone's best interest to decline the bottom of the barrel kinda stuff.
> 
> Regarding $5 inspections, forget it. If I won't accept them for $15, I sure as heck won't even entertain the thought of doing them at $5, even if it's just one photo of the front of the house. Besides, the price has probably not been lowered to the banks, just to the vendors.
> 
> Nationals need to get their heads out of their collective fannies.
> 
> Linda


Amen!! I was wrong on my prediction. They called back after i sent you that email and asked if I would do them for $13. Lol. I had advised them my price just went up to $20 per inspection before they called. She said well you said at $12 you break even on our last call, when did your price go up? I said, when you asked me to do it for $13. Your client charges $55-100 to the mortgagors, the servicer sends it to your client who takes their cut. You take your cut and send it to us and no work has been done. 

If I take your work at that low rate I'm contributing to the problem of these low fees. Your call tells me nobody is biting. This probably can cause you to lose a client and me to gain one. If you want my services, my prices are $20 for a drive by. Which probably leaves you with $20-$35 after paying me. Which isn't bad since you're getting an experienced and insured vendor. I advised her that I will be updating my linkedIn profile tonight and when they see who my former director was at my last career, they will be asking me for a favor. 

She said she would get back to me by EOB.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Amen!! I was wrong on my prediction. They called back after i sent you that email and asked if I would do them for $13. Lol. I had advised them my price just went up to $20 per inspection before they called. She said well you said at $12 you break even on our last call, when did your price go up? I said, when you asked me to do it for $13. Your client charges $55-100 to the mortgagors, the servicer sends it to your client who takes their cut. You take your cut and send it to us and no work has been done.
> 
> If I take your work at that low rate I'm contributing to the problem of these low fees. Your call tells me nobody is biting. This probably can cause you to lose a client and me to gain one. If you want my services, my prices are $20 for a drive by. Which probably leaves you with $20-$35 after paying me. Which isn't bad since you're getting an experienced and insured vendor. I advised her that I will be updating my linkedIn profile tonight and when they see who my former director was at my last career, they will be asking me for a favor.
> 
> She said she would get back to me by EOB.


I turned down a $25 inspection. It was about 35 miles away with $4's in tolls in between. Just didn't make sense. Let someone else have the crumbs, I'm in business to better my families position in life, NOT just to SURVIVE.....

Let's see, $25.00 for 2 to 2.5 hours work including drive time (They absolutely hate that.), Fuel, Tolls, Wear and Tear, Insurance, Cell Phones, Office Phones, Fax line, Internet, Office Supplies, License Fees, Computers, Software, Accounting, Gas and Electric, Office Space, etc.etc.etc..........

My head is starting to hurt:wallbash:


----------



## Guest

Tempie, 

Do you have work any of these states: UT, ID, CA, TX, MD, VI?


----------



## thanohano44

Do you have any work Delhi, India. I might be able to run a profit at your prices. Namaste


----------



## REO2Rentals

RhodesREO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Couldn't help myself in answering this question. There is a way around the SAM Vendors. I'm not sure where you all service but we do work on Fannie Houses all the time. Its always random but it's based on the relationship you have with the Fannie Mae Brokers. There's a thing called the 571 form. That allows the Broker to choose their own companies to complete certain tasks. Now chances are you will never be a 1093 SAM Vendor. Most of those vendors have a decade long relationship steaming back before the REO boom. What you can do is research 571 and angle yourself that way.
> 
> It all of course based on the Fannie Mae Asset Manager you get, typically if it's an outsourcing company.. ehh your screwed all you do is rekeys. But I'll tell you the agents we work for.. we make a killing of rekeys. You need to know your market, your Brokers, the 571 caps and then you might have a chance on doing some work on these homes. Once you've done a about 10-15 571 repairs then other brokers jump in. Not everyone likes the SAM vendors. They aren't the nicest and they certainly aren't the fastest.
> 
> 
> Good Luck all!


What is old saying? Is NOT WHAT you know - Is who you [email protected]!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Just signed on with a broker to do all of their Fannie mae rekeys. She has also given us 20 properties that se has to manage all of the maintenance on. She was referred to me by another broker who I meet on a lot of BAC properties.
> 
> I asked her what made you decide to use us? She said, well Robbie says you're professional, well groomed and he never has an issue with your work. He also said your company works fast, doesn't complain and took them around Hawaii to see how the natives live. Lol.
> 
> Take care of these agents. They will take care of you. Have a great day gang!!


Can you email me at [email protected] I have a question I want to ask you about these homes and the rekeys thank you Stephanie


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> What is old saying? Is NOT WHAT you know - Is who you [email protected]!


Is there a chance you would email me at [email protected] to discuss this 571 form in further detail...I would greatly appreciate it Stephanie


----------



## Guest

Fannie Mae is a corrupt organization, so it's not surprising that they have corrupt relationships with their specially approved vendors. There is only one in our state and they refuse to travel to our area, yet Fannie Mae told us that they have no need for our services. We get realtors begging us to sign up with Fannie Mae just so they can get their houses fixed up and sold. We tell them we already applied. They call Fannie Mae and ask why they won't let us in. No answer from Fannie Mae.

I'm sure someone at Fannie Mae is getting kickbacks from their buddy contractors.


----------



## thanohano44

SmrtyPnts said:


> Fannie Mae is a corrupt organization, so it's not surprising that they have corrupt relationships with their specially approved vendors. There is only one in our state and they refuse to travel to our area, yet Fannie Mae told us that they have no need for our services. We get realtors begging us to sign up with Fannie Mae just so they can get their houses fixed up and sold. We tell them we already applied. They call Fannie Mae and ask why they won't let us in. No answer from Fannie Mae.
> 
> I'm sure someone at Fannie Mae is getting kickbacks from their buddy contractors.


You better believe it.


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Co founder of Nationwide Field Inspections. We are looking for good quick contractors to fill gaps in our coverage and replace poor contractors. We have coverage in 32 states but none are fully covered. I am getting very frustrated with ones we have that say I cover all these counties but then when work is sent to them they complain and don't do a good job or the job at all.
> 
> I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work.
> 
> We are strugling in MS right now and could really use the help! I have initial secure and lawn in Ocean Springs, MS that is now 4 days late. Is there anyone out there that has insurance and can help us? I have had it with the 4 people we have covering those counties down there and need some new blood.
> 
> We don't typically look for people this way but we really need quality people. NFI runs 10% discount on preservation work up to $250. You must be willing to do driveby inspections to get preservation work as the preservation work will come from those drivebys. Please visit www.nationwidefi.com to become a vendor for us. We will send you all the info and you can decide if you want to join our team. We are not only looking in MS. We need help in the Raliegh NC area as well. It is always good to have extra people so no matter where you are you are welcome to sign up.
> Thanks !


Any Chicago area ?


----------



## Guest

what's happening with SAM when they break up Fannie Mae?


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Co founder of Nationwide Field Inspections. We are looking for good quick contractors to fill gaps in our coverage and replace poor contractors. We have coverage in 32 states but none are fully covered. I am getting very frustrated with ones we have that say I cover all these counties but then when work is sent to them they complain and don't do a good job or the job at all.
> 
> I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work.
> 
> We are strugling in MS right now and could really use the help! I have initial secure and lawn in Ocean Springs, MS that is now 4 days late. Is there anyone out there that has insurance and can help us? I have had it with the 4 people we have covering those counties down there and need some new blood.
> 
> We don't typically look for people this way but we really need quality people. NFI runs 10% discount on preservation work up to $250. You must be willing to do driveby inspections to get preservation work as the preservation work will come from those drivebys. Please visit www.nationwidefi.com to become a vendor for us. We will send you all the info and you can decide if you want to join our team. We are not only looking in MS. We need help in the Raliegh NC area as well. It is always good to have extra people so no matter where you are you are welcome to sign up.
> Thanks !


I am a vendor for a SAM approved vendor in Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama and have had great success. The money isnt great by any means but i am able to keep 20 people working steady every week and make a decent living myself. I am really enjoying the "Rat Race" but im one of those people who thrive on quick pace ever changing situations. Tempie, If you are still looking for help i have filled out the application on your website.


----------



## Guest

*Work in Florida or Alabama*

Hello, 
This is Dave, with D&D Services of Pensacola. I was wondering if you had any work in my area? I cover Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, and Leon Counties in Florida. I also cover Escambia, Mobile, and Baldwin Counties in Alabama.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## thanohano44

D&D Services said:


> Hello,
> This is Dave, with D&D Services of Pensacola. I was wondering if you had any work in my area? I cover Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, and Leon Counties in Florida. I also cover Escambia, Mobile, and Baldwin Counties in Alabama.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


I know that several nationals have a hard time keeping Florida stocked with contractors. I'm not sure of the areas, but we have been asked to take on Florida many times over the last 5 years. 

Try contacting them. Best of luck.


----------



## mtmtnman

As if SAM prices are not low enough already, An out of state SAM vendor from Minnesota got the state of Montana. Here is their pricelist if y'all wand a good laugh!!

All costs shown include materials and labor.

CARPENTRY
Cabinets & Countertops UNITS COST
Cabinets, kitchen, upper, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 55.00
Cabinets, kitchen lower or bath vanity, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 70.00
Countertops, kitchen or bath, plastic laminate, including min. 4" backsplash per lin. ft. $ 28.00
Doors
Exterior door, pre-hung, solid core entry, decorative with hardware each $ 3 75.00
Exterior door, pre-hung, steel or wood, solid, 6-panel or 15-lite with hardware each $ 2 87.00
Door, sliding patio w/insulated glass each $ 4 90.00
Interior door, pre-hung, hollow core, or closet, including hardware each $ 63.00
Interior door, pre-hung, panel, including hardware each $ 77.00
interior door, bi-fold or bi-pass, up to 48 inches, including hardware each $ 87.50
Door Hardware
Lockset, exterior entry door including deadbolt each $ 42.00
Door knob, interior, closet or bi-fold each $ 22.00

Windows
Window screens each $ 21.00
Windows, complete replacement including installation each $170 - $215
Window glass, insulated, complete replacement up to 36" X 36" each $ 1 05.00
Garage
Garage door, steel, overhead, single car, installed complete each $ 4 20.00
Garage door, steel, overhead, two-car, installed complete each $ 5 95.00
Garage door opener, electric with 2 remote controls each $ 1 75.00
Fencing
Fence, 6' high, wood picket with wood posts per lin. ft. $ 11.90
FLOORING
Cleaning and Refinishing UNITS COST
Hardwood Flooring clean, san and refinish per sq. ft. $ 1 .75
STRUCTURAL
Electrical UNITS COST
Breakers (up to 30 amp) each $ 23.80
GFCI or exterior, outlet only (installed) each $ 19.60
Outlets or switches each $ 7 .00
Light fixtures, flush mounted, interior or exterior each $ 35.00
Light globes each $ 15.40
Hanging light fixture each $ 63.00
Ceiling fan with light fixture each $ 87.50
HVAC
Thermostat (conventional, non-programmable, heat/cool) each $ 42.00
Thermostat, electronic, 7 day-programmable each $ 63.00
HVAC Grilles, supply or return, wall or ceiling each $ 7 .70
Complete HVAC service/inspection, one forced hot air system each $ 1 05.00
Complete HVAC service/inspection, additional forced hot air systems each $ 35.00
Complete furnace service/inspection, boiler systems each $ 1 75.00
Plumbing
Water heater (electric 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
Water heater (gas 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
Shower heads each $ 14.00
Dishwasher installation kit each $ 18.90
Garbage disposer installation kit each $ 14.00
Flex line for gas range installation each $ 17.50
Toilet seats each $ 14.00
Toilet flush kit (repair kit) each $ 25.90
Toilet, 1.6 gal., elongated bowl, supply line and stop valve included each $ 1 05.00
Toilet supply line/stop valve kit each $ 14.00
Sink, kitchen, stainless steal, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete with drain each $ 1 05.00
Sink, kitchen, cast iron/porcelain, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete w/ drain each $ 140.00
Faucet, kitchen, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 1 05.00
Faucet, bath, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 87.50
Standard Gutter Replacement per lin. ft. $ 2 .80


PAINTING
Interior Painting includes: painting of all walls, ceilings, closets, wood trim and doors for proper coverage to
include up to four rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep,
up to 500 sq. ft. (wall coverage) of wallpaper removal and skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent
surfaces, minor sheetrock repairs, and all labor and materials for ceilings up to 10' high.
Standard paint scheme: 2 colors with off-white flat finish latex on walls and ceilings, and white semi-gloss
hard coat enamel on previously painted wood trim, cabinets, shelving, wood wall paneling, and doors.
Costs also includes: cleaning or replacing electrical cover plates, cleaning or replacing door stops, protection
of existing floors, removing HVAC vent covers to clean and paint with enamel or replace as necessary, and
minor touch-up after flooring installation. $1.05 per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)

Interior Painting UPGRADE includes: everything specified for interior painting above including up to four
rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep, up to 500 sq ft
(wall coverage) of wall paper removal plus ceiling white paint on ceilings. $1.12 Per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)

Exterior Painting (Siding or Stucco) includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of
all previously painted surfaces with a neutral color on the siding or stucco, and accent color on trim. $.67 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)

Exterior Painting-Trim Only includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of all
previously painted trim with a neutral color or existing color, as designated. $.45 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)

Additional Wall Paint Priming would apply to the priming of bold or dark colored painted surfaces in excess
of the four rooms included in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above). $0.35 per sq ft of wall (GLA Only)(for more than four rooms)

Additional Wallpaper Removal and Wall Prep would apply to wallpapered surfaces in excess of the 500 sq ft (wall coverage) including in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above) and would also include skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent surfaces. $0.35 per sq ft of wall (over 500 sq ft wall coverage)

Garage or Basement Painting (finished) - includes walls and ceilings only $.67 per sq ft


ROOFING
20 year Composition shingles.
Layover 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $77 per square

Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $87.50 per square

25 Year Composition shingles.
Layover 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $84 per square.

Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $94.20 per square.

30 year Composition shingles.
Layover 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $91 per square.

Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $101.50 per square.


----------



## Guest

now thats funny!!! Your not workin for free your goin in the hole!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> As if SAM prices are not low enough already, An out of state SAM vendor from Minnesota got the state of Montana. Here is their pricelist if y'all wand a good laugh!!
> 
> All costs shown include materials and labor.
> 
> CARPENTRY
> Cabinets & Countertops UNITS COST
> Cabinets, kitchen, upper, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 55.00
> Cabinets, kitchen lower or bath vanity, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 70.00
> Countertops, kitchen or bath, plastic laminate, including min. 4" backsplash per lin. ft. $ 28.00
> Doors
> Exterior door, pre-hung, solid core entry, decorative with hardware each $ 3 75.00
> Exterior door, pre-hung, steel or wood, solid, 6-panel or 15-lite with hardware each $ 2 87.00
> Door, sliding patio w/insulated glass each $ 4 90.00
> Interior door, pre-hung, hollow core, or closet, including hardware each $ 63.00
> Interior door, pre-hung, panel, including hardware each $ 77.00
> interior door, bi-fold or bi-pass, up to 48 inches, including hardware each $ 87.50
> Door Hardware
> Lockset, exterior entry door including deadbolt each $ 42.00
> Door knob, interior, closet or bi-fold each $ 22.00
> 
> Windows
> Window screens each $ 21.00
> Windows, complete replacement including installation each $170 - $215
> Window glass, insulated, complete replacement up to 36" X 36" each $ 1 05.00
> Garage
> Garage door, steel, overhead, single car, installed complete each $ 4 20.00
> Garage door, steel, overhead, two-car, installed complete each $ 5 95.00
> Garage door opener, electric with 2 remote controls each $ 1 75.00
> Fencing
> Fence, 6' high, wood picket with wood posts per lin. ft. $ 11.90
> FLOORING
> Cleaning and Refinishing UNITS COST
> Hardwood Flooring clean, san and refinish per sq. ft. $ 1 .75
> STRUCTURAL
> Electrical UNITS COST
> Breakers (up to 30 amp) each $ 23.80
> GFCI or exterior, outlet only (installed) each $ 19.60
> Outlets or switches each $ 7 .00
> Light fixtures, flush mounted, interior or exterior each $ 35.00
> Light globes each $ 15.40
> Hanging light fixture each $ 63.00
> Ceiling fan with light fixture each $ 87.50
> HVAC
> Thermostat (conventional, non-programmable, heat/cool) each $ 42.00
> Thermostat, electronic, 7 day-programmable each $ 63.00
> HVAC Grilles, supply or return, wall or ceiling each $ 7 .70
> Complete HVAC service/inspection, one forced hot air system each $ 1 05.00
> Complete HVAC service/inspection, additional forced hot air systems each $ 35.00
> Complete furnace service/inspection, boiler systems each $ 1 75.00
> Plumbing
> Water heater (electric 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
> Water heater (gas 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
> Shower heads each $ 14.00
> Dishwasher installation kit each $ 18.90
> Garbage disposer installation kit each $ 14.00
> Flex line for gas range installation each $ 17.50
> Toilet seats each $ 14.00
> Toilet flush kit (repair kit) each $ 25.90
> Toilet, 1.6 gal., elongated bowl, supply line and stop valve included each $ 1 05.00
> Toilet supply line/stop valve kit each $ 14.00
> Sink, kitchen, stainless steal, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete with drain each $ 1 05.00
> Sink, kitchen, cast iron/porcelain, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete w/ drain each $ 140.00
> Faucet, kitchen, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 1 05.00
> Faucet, bath, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 87.50
> Standard Gutter Replacement per lin. ft. $ 2 .80
> 
> PAINTING
> Interior Painting includes: painting of all walls, ceilings, closets, wood trim and doors for proper coverage to
> include up to four rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep,
> up to 500 sq. ft. (wall coverage) of wallpaper removal and skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent
> surfaces, minor sheetrock repairs, and all labor and materials for ceilings up to 10' high.
> Standard paint scheme: 2 colors with off-white flat finish latex on walls and ceilings, and white semi-gloss
> hard coat enamel on previously painted wood trim, cabinets, shelving, wood wall paneling, and doors.
> Costs also includes: cleaning or replacing electrical cover plates, cleaning or replacing door stops, protection
> of existing floors, removing HVAC vent covers to clean and paint with enamel or replace as necessary, and
> minor touch-up after flooring installation. $1.05 per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)
> 
> Interior Painting UPGRADE includes: everything specified for interior painting above including up to four
> rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep, up to 500 sq ft
> (wall coverage) of wall paper removal plus ceiling white paint on ceilings. $1.12 Per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)
> 
> Exterior Painting (Siding or Stucco) includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of
> all previously painted surfaces with a neutral color on the siding or stucco, and accent color on trim. $.67 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)
> 
> Exterior Painting-Trim Only includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of all
> previously painted trim with a neutral color or existing color, as designated. $.45 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)
> 
> Additional Wall Paint Priming would apply to the priming of bold or dark colored painted surfaces in excess
> of the four rooms included in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above). $0.35 per sq ft of wall (GLA Only)(for more than four rooms)
> 
> Additional Wallpaper Removal and Wall Prep would apply to wallpapered surfaces in excess of the 500 sq ft (wall coverage) including in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above) and would also include skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent surfaces. $0.35 per sq ft of wall (over 500 sq ft wall coverage)
> 
> Garage or Basement Painting (finished) - includes walls and ceilings only $.67 per sq ft
> 
> ROOFING
> 20 year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $77 per square
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $87.50 per square
> 
> 25 Year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $84 per square.
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $94.20 per square.
> 
> 30 year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $91 per square.
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $101.50 per square.


Yeah, I would signup .....not . Thats the cheapest repairs I ever seen.I'm sure who ever is going by these rates are doing an excellent job. Not that it counts for you,but where's the permit fees come in.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> As if SAM prices are not low enough already, An out of state SAM vendor from Minnesota got the state of Montana. Here is their pricelist if y'all wand a good laugh!!
> 
> All costs shown include materials and labor.
> 
> CARPENTRY
> Cabinets & Countertops UNITS COST
> Cabinets, kitchen, upper, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 55.00
> Cabinets, kitchen lower or bath vanity, includes hardware per lin. ft. $ 70.00
> Countertops, kitchen or bath, plastic laminate, including min. 4" backsplash per lin. ft. $ 28.00
> Doors
> Exterior door, pre-hung, solid core entry, decorative with hardware each $ 3 75.00
> Exterior door, pre-hung, steel or wood, solid, 6-panel or 15-lite with hardware each $ 2 87.00
> Door, sliding patio w/insulated glass each $ 4 90.00
> Interior door, pre-hung, hollow core, or closet, including hardware each $ 63.00
> Interior door, pre-hung, panel, including hardware each $ 77.00
> interior door, bi-fold or bi-pass, up to 48 inches, including hardware each $ 87.50
> Door Hardware
> Lockset, exterior entry door including deadbolt each $ 42.00
> Door knob, interior, closet or bi-fold each $ 22.00
> 
> Windows
> Window screens each $ 21.00
> Windows, complete replacement including installation each $170 - $215
> Window glass, insulated, complete replacement up to 36" X 36" each $ 1 05.00
> Garage
> Garage door, steel, overhead, single car, installed complete each $ 4 20.00
> Garage door, steel, overhead, two-car, installed complete each $ 5 95.00
> Garage door opener, electric with 2 remote controls each $ 1 75.00
> Fencing
> Fence, 6' high, wood picket with wood posts per lin. ft. $ 11.90
> FLOORING
> Cleaning and Refinishing UNITS COST
> Hardwood Flooring clean, san and refinish per sq. ft. $ 1 .75
> STRUCTURAL
> Electrical UNITS COST
> Breakers (up to 30 amp) each $ 23.80
> GFCI or exterior, outlet only (installed) each $ 19.60
> Outlets or switches each $ 7 .00
> Light fixtures, flush mounted, interior or exterior each $ 35.00
> Light globes each $ 15.40
> Hanging light fixture each $ 63.00
> Ceiling fan with light fixture each $ 87.50
> HVAC
> Thermostat (conventional, non-programmable, heat/cool) each $ 42.00
> Thermostat, electronic, 7 day-programmable each $ 63.00
> HVAC Grilles, supply or return, wall or ceiling each $ 7 .70
> Complete HVAC service/inspection, one forced hot air system each $ 1 05.00
> Complete HVAC service/inspection, additional forced hot air systems each $ 35.00
> Complete furnace service/inspection, boiler systems each $ 1 75.00
> Plumbing
> Water heater (electric 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
> Water heater (gas 40 gal), installation kit included each $ 5 40.00
> Shower heads each $ 14.00
> Dishwasher installation kit each $ 18.90
> Garbage disposer installation kit each $ 14.00
> Flex line for gas range installation each $ 17.50
> Toilet seats each $ 14.00
> Toilet flush kit (repair kit) each $ 25.90
> Toilet, 1.6 gal., elongated bowl, supply line and stop valve included each $ 1 05.00
> Toilet supply line/stop valve kit each $ 14.00
> Sink, kitchen, stainless steal, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete with drain each $ 1 05.00
> Sink, kitchen, cast iron/porcelain, double bowl, min. 8" deep, complete w/ drain each $ 140.00
> Faucet, kitchen, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 1 05.00
> Faucet, bath, metal construction, (incl. stop valves and supply lines) each $ 87.50
> Standard Gutter Replacement per lin. ft. $ 2 .80
> 
> 
> PAINTING
> Interior Painting includes: painting of all walls, ceilings, closets, wood trim and doors for proper coverage to
> include up to four rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep,
> up to 500 sq. ft. (wall coverage) of wallpaper removal and skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent
> surfaces, minor sheetrock repairs, and all labor and materials for ceilings up to 10' high.
> Standard paint scheme: 2 colors with off-white flat finish latex on walls and ceilings, and white semi-gloss
> hard coat enamel on previously painted wood trim, cabinets, shelving, wood wall paneling, and doors.
> Costs also includes: cleaning or replacing electrical cover plates, cleaning or replacing door stops, protection
> of existing floors, removing HVAC vent covers to clean and paint with enamel or replace as necessary, and
> minor touch-up after flooring installation. $1.05 per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)
> 
> Interior Painting UPGRADE includes: everything specified for interior painting above including up to four
> rooms of bold or dark colored painted surfaces, all necessary priming, caulking and prep, up to 500 sq ft
> (wall coverage) of wall paper removal plus ceiling white paint on ceilings. $1.12 Per Sq Ft (GLA ONLY)
> 
> Exterior Painting (Siding or Stucco) includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of
> all previously painted surfaces with a neutral color on the siding or stucco, and accent color on trim. $.67 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)
> 
> Exterior Painting-Trim Only includes: pressure washing, scraping, caulking, and proper coverage of all
> previously painted trim with a neutral color or existing color, as designated. $.45 Per Sq Ft (GLA + add'l ext sq ft)
> 
> Additional Wall Paint Priming would apply to the priming of bold or dark colored painted surfaces in excess
> of the four rooms included in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above). $0.35 per sq ft of wall (GLA Only)(for more than four rooms)
> 
> Additional Wallpaper Removal and Wall Prep would apply to wallpapered surfaces in excess of the 500 sq ft (wall coverage) including in the standard interior painting cost (as outlined above) and would also include skim coating or texturing walls to match adjacent surfaces. $0.35 per sq ft of wall (over 500 sq ft wall coverage)
> 
> Garage or Basement Painting (finished) - includes walls and ceilings only $.67 per sq ft
> 
> 
> ROOFING
> 20 year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $77 per square
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 20 year composition shingles. $87.50 per square
> 
> 25 Year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $84 per square.
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 25 year composition shingles. $94.20 per square.
> 
> 30 year Composition shingles.
> Layover 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $91 per square.
> 
> Remove 1 layer and install 15lb felt and 30 year composition shingles. $101.50 per square.


And they wonder why the quality of work suffers.

Only unlicensensed (Where required) hacks or illegals can operate at those costs.

For those of you that don't know what GLA stands for, it's Gross Living Area... i.e. The area commonly livied in. So for an example, a 12' wide X 10' long X 8' high room has an overall area for painted surfaces of approx. 352 s.f for the walls + another 120 s.f. for the ceiling with a combined Total of 472 s.f. of paintable surface. However, the GLA (Gross Living Area) would only be 120 s.f.

In my area, the average charge for a room that size would be approx. $350.00. If you go by their pricing you would only receive $126.00.

My area that cost would only include minor prep work, minor caulking, and minor furniture removal. Their's, you see the list of additional work you need to do to get that whopping $1.05 per s.f. of GLA.

Roofing, that's even more laughable. The cheapest 3 tab 20 year shingles out are running around $83.00 per square here and going up all the time.


----------



## Guest

I believe that is what is accomplished when the work deing done is by folks with the attitude...

_close enough for government work...._


----------



## mtmtnman

There is no common discount to the prices i put up compared to the rate that Fannie pays. The discount is between10 and 35%. Y'all see the toilet? $105 installed and you have to supply the hose and a new stop!!!! But wait! You can bill an extra $14 for a seat. Whoopeee!!!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> There is no common discount to the prices i put up compared to the rate that Fannie pays. The discount is between10 and 35%. Y'all see the toilet? $105 installed and you have to supply the hose and a new stop!!!! But wait! You can bill an extra $14 for a seat. Whoopeee!!!!!!:clap::clap:


I couldn't make any money with that unless I stolen the parts. and even then it would to low.


----------



## Guest

tempie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Co founder of Nationwide Field Inspections. We are looking for good quick contractors to fill gaps in our coverage and replace poor contractors. We have coverage in 32 states but none are fully covered. I am getting very frustrated with ones we have that say I cover all these counties but then when work is sent to them they complain and don't do a good job or the job at all.
> 
> I am also a Realtor and President of my local association. I list and sell bank owned properties and know those of you that work with Realtors are good and do want the work.
> 
> We are strugling in MS right now and could really use the help! I have initial secure and lawn in Ocean Springs, MS that is now 4 days late. Is there anyone out there that has insurance and can help us? I have had it with the 4 people we have covering those counties down there and need some new blood.
> 
> We don't typically look for people this way but we really need quality people. NFI runs 10% discount on preservation work up to $250. You must be willing to do driveby inspections to get preservation work as the preservation work will come from those drivebys. Please visit www.nationwidefi.com to become a vendor for us. We will send you all the info and you can decide if you want to join our team. We are not only looking in MS. We need help in the Raliegh NC area as well. It is always good to have extra people so no matter where you are you are welcome to sign up.
> Thanks !


Any reason that the tool free numbers do not work for your organization????
there are difficulties in navigating your website also....
visit our website 
www.aladayllcpropertypreservation.com
drop us a line if you need helpin this area...


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> I believe that is what is accomplished when the work deing done is by folks with the attitude...
> 
> _close enough for government work...._







Hey now, thats one of my favorite sayings. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

I'm a HUD contractor...
Now I'm telling the truth:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::jester:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> There is no common discount to the prices i put up compared to the rate that Fannie pays. The discount is between10 and 35%. Y'all see the toilet? $105 installed and you have to supply the hose and a new stop!!!! But wait! You can bill an extra $14 for a seat. Whoopeee!!!!!!:clap::clap:


I've seen toilets sell for as little as $69 (toilet in a box). I actually installed one ONCE...and never again. The lowest grade toilet I will ever install is a Mansfield Pro Fit and even I can't get them for less than $85 from my supply house. Then you gotta install new supply line, wax ring, bolts, physically go pick up the toilet/supplies, drive to the property, pull the old toilet, dispose of the old toilet, clean up around the flange, install the new toilet, set the new supply, install the seat.
Heck...I might as well write a check to FNMA for the difference! All said and done I simply don't see how these big national SAM vendors are able to stay afloat. I wonder who is vetting their contractor network?????


----------



## BPWY

I bought a terlet at an auction for $5.

Made a killing on that install. lol


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I bought a terlet at an auction for $5.
> 
> Made a killing on that install. lol


We get 450 to install commodes...and I keep them when we find them...I have three more in the bone yard just waiting to be cleaned up and installed...


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I bought a terlet at an auction for $5.
> 
> Made a killing on that install. lol


Wur it made of Plastic and did it come wiff replacement bags:cowboy:lol...


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> Wur it made of Plastic and did it come wiff replacement bags:cowboy:lol...







Nope, it was used but not preloaded.




lol


----------



## Guest

This pricing made me laugh.


----------



## Guest

I have read a lot of postings regarding inspections...
We offer two of them both at $75.
If you want something else then you pay us or we don't do them.
$5 for an inspection??? I wouldn't walk across the street for that.

Not to be a ****head here...start telling these a**holes(banks/lenders/nationals) NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For christ sakes if you can not make a number work work quit doing the work. By accepting the number it gives leverage in negotiations to the lenders...they can always say..." We have other vendor that don't complain".

This was/is a common practice for FAS...when they say that to me I call BULL****!!!!!!

I bill a minimum $25 a man hour. For MY time the compny bills $45 per hour.
How long does it take for a "drive-by" inspection???? Spending $50 on fuel and driving for 8 hours collecting 120...sorry you have revenue for the day...
Do you not value YOUR time??? 

My time is important to me and it will cost you. You do not want to compensate properly then find someone else's time to waste as mine is not up for grabs....

While "unionizing the vendor network" is probably unfiesable, however, as vendors we have to stick together. with this....
This is MY/OUR coverage area. This is what we need to provide you with the qaulity service required at this property.
I'm so sick of being contacted by idiots wanting to pay $20-$50 for a winterization...Obviously they have NEVER performed the service CORRECTLY or they would know the damn service has fixed costs of more than 50 friggin' bucks.
There has gotten to be way to many company's subbing work subbed to them that the revenue pool has been thinned so badly it's a joke.
Pacific Preservation
BLM
Regis Development
Copperhead
Sigma Construction
First Preston
Sheild Asset Services
Precision Property Services
Homeland
UTLS
Nationwide
DSI
Damn I can't remember them all.....I have had to clean up bad wints that have had all these companies signs on them.
Look I'm sorry if I'm raining on anyone's parade here, but if you have a company in AZ or FL, PA...you DO NOT COVER RENO NEVADA....I DO. 
Without help from me you can not cover this area QUIT TELLING LENDERS YOU COVER THIS AREA WITHOUT CONSULTING ME TO SEE IF I CAN PROVIDE SERVICE FOR X-AMOUNT OF MONEY. 
It is not my responsibility to honor the agreement YOU made with the lender. My responsibility is to keep my company solvent and my employees employed with a respectable living wage.


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> I have read a lot of postings regarding inspections...
> We offer two of them both at $75.
> If you want something else then you pay us or we don't do them.
> $5 for an inspection??? I wouldn't walk across the street for that.
> 
> Not to be a ****head here...start telling these a**holes(banks/lenders/nationals) NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> For christ sakes if you can not make a number work work quit doing the work. By accepting the number it gives leverage in negotiations to the lenders...they can always say..." We have other vendor that don't complain".
> 
> This was/is a common practice for FAS...when they say that to me I call BULL****!!!!!!
> 
> I bill a minimum $25 a man hour. For MY time the compny bills $45 per hour.
> How long does it take for a "drive-by" inspection???? Spending $50 on fuel and driving for 8 hours collecting 120...sorry you have revenue for the day...
> Do you not value YOUR time???
> 
> My time is important to me and it will cost you. You do not want to compensate properly then find someone else's time to waste as mine is not up for grabs....
> 
> While "unionizing the vendor network" is probably unfiesable, however, as vendors we have to stick together. with this....
> This is MY/OUR coverage area. This is what we need to provide you with the qaulity service required at this property.
> I'm so sick of being contacted by idiots wanting to pay $20-$50 for a winterization...Obviously they have NEVER performed the service CORRECTLY or they would know the damn service has fixed costs of more than 50 friggin' bucks.
> There has gotten to be way to many company's subbing work subbed to them that the revenue pool has been thinned so badly it's a joke.
> Pacific Preservation
> BLM
> Regis Development
> Copperhead
> Sigma Construction
> First Preston
> Sheild Asset Services
> Precision Property Services
> Homeland
> UTLS
> Nationwide
> DSI
> Damn I can't remember them all.....I have had to clean up bad wints that have had all these companies signs on them.
> Look I'm sorry if I'm raining on anyone's parade here, but if you have a company in AZ or FL, PA...you DO NOT COVER RENO NEVADA....I DO.
> Without help from me you can not cover this area QUIT TELLING LENDERS YOU COVER THIS AREA WITHOUT CONSULTING ME TO SEE IF I CAN PROVIDE SERVICE FOR X-AMOUNT OF MONEY.
> It is not my responsibility to honor the agreement YOU made with the lender. My responsibility is to keep my company solvent and my employees employed with a respectable living wage.


Well said....

Sadly to many so called "PRESERVATION CONTRACTORS" have no idea what it actually cost them per hour to run their biz. 

Don't even get me started on the fact that most don't have a friggin clue as to what they can legally do.


----------



## Guest

Thank you.....


----------



## Guest

still have not been able to contact this Tempie....toll free ### is disconected and the email address is no good.....Guess that means they do not need help!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lol .Kind of long story here but ill make it short as possible..Five Siblings called me last month (i do PP for them)asked if i could help out with insp. i said yes for 65 a piece they sent me 48 got them done and sent in no prob. Heres funny part,sent me 35 this month at same price with couple new 1s.1 was a po box 3 with names and town but no address all make contact and leave card.Made calls and sent emails bout it no headway..Last nite got mad and was really nasty so this morning get email asking if i wanted be made inactive I SAID YES..TEN MINUTES LATER GET PHONE CALL ASKING ME IF CAN DO 15 INSP. FOR 65 A PIECE...ARE THEY RETARDED? SAID NO IM INACTIVE SHE SAYS OH I SEE IT NOW...DIDNT MEAN TO RANT HERE BUT IT JUST SHOWS YOU CAN GET A PRICE YOU MIGHT HAVE PAY FOR IT IN BULL BUT YOU CAN


----------



## Guest

We were doing some PP and inspections for the "SIBLINGS"...
They asked us to place a bid. The scope of work was a little over our head so we asked them to ask someone else to bid the job. They told us they were going to back charge us for the other company's bid and service...We placed a lean on the property...got our money back and naturally the "de-activated" us. Since that time...6 months...we have received not one but two calls asking if we could help....:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:nitwits....


----------



## BPWY

You guys were doing both inspections and P&P for the siblings??????


They told me that there was no chance in hades that the inspector and P&P was to ever be mixed together.


----------



## Guest

When we were working with them...
There is no one else providing any coverage in the area.....


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> still have not been able to contact this Tempie....toll free ### is disconected and the email address is no good.....Guess that means they do not need help!!!!!


They do 5 dollar inspections so dont bother


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't walk across the street for $5...well that's a lie...nut that is all I would do, walk across the street...


----------



## Guest

Yup pnp and inspections for them..been doin pnp over a year still probation cause wont take the preservation test till they make me...then called asked if i could do inspections for them too


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> I wouldn't walk across the street for $5...well that's a lie...nut that is all I would do, walk across the street...


She just emailed me awhile back and says RUSH inspections 40 of them and I said only if all 40 are on the same block :laughing:


----------



## Guest

what gets me is these people have some sort of entitlement issues and act like they are doing you a favor asking you to go broke....:jester:nitwits.....


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> what gets me is these people have some sort of entitlement issues and act like they are doing you a favor asking you to go broke....:jester:nitwits.....


Lol. I'm from AZ and I'm going to work in Reno. Im going to take it all away from you pal You wouldn't believe who called me to do work in Reno. Lol. I said I hate The Reno area and the last time I did work for them there was in 2009. I referred them to you. They went quiet and paused for 39 seconds.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. I'm from AZ and I'm going to work in Reno. Im going to take it all away from you pal You wouldn't believe who called me to do work in Reno. Lol. I said I hate The Reno area and the last time I did work for them there was in 2009. I referred them to you. They went quiet and paused for 39 seconds.


I'll have my attorneys start the bankruptcy procedures this morning....
perhaps you are refering to the company that decided they were going to hold our money and we placed leans on 157 properties and they got stuck with $32,000 in legal fees??????


----------



## Guest

thanohano44



















thanohano44







Hey thanohano44

Just got a call from my attorney. He wants you to be assured that we have all the documents ready for filing so everything can be expedited.
When will you be here????


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> thanohano44
> 
> thanohano44
> 
> Hey thanohano44
> 
> Just got a call from my attorney. He wants you to be assured that we have all the documents ready for filing so everything can be expedited.
> When will you be here????


Be where? Reno, I was joking. I dropped them a few months ago and they called me back to see what they could do and if I could cover Reno, Indian springs, dateline, nye county etc. if they could keep our profile active. I declined and told them I have someone there who could do it. I have them your info. Lol


----------



## Guest

Ain't life GRAND!!!!!!!
Hey if you can't have fun every now and then....
Oh and......

If it weren't for pretty girls, well life just wouldn't be worth living....:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> Ain't life GRAND!!!!!!!
> Hey if you can't have fun every now and then....
> Oh and......
> 
> If it weren't for pretty girls, well life just wouldn't be worth living....:whistling


Lol yes it is. I wish you the best Reno. Can't say the same for your beloved university of Nevada Reno Wolfpack football team this year. LOL


----------

